# Parsnip and Yam (new photos 8/22)



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Yam, the lovely recessive yellow buck who traveled here from JadeGuppy in Florida, has sired his first litter here, by Parsnip. Both are satin, and she's a rather dark champagne, but there's no telling what Yam is carrying under that recessive yellow. This morning, we got seven little wigglers.

Parsnip:









Yam:

















The litter:

























I'm super excited to see what turns out to be hiding under that lovely orange, and happy to see pinkies in the house again.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

7 red eyed pinks... they're cute!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

The colors on these was a little surprising, I have to say. I was expecting dove satins, thinking that Yam's fawn was hiding dove, and instead got two shades of champagne and pews. I'll have to wait 'til tomorrow to get photos, but for now it breaks down as:
One bright champagne doe
One bright champagne buck
Two dark champagne does
Three pew bucks,
which makes Yam (buck) a/a b/b C/c D/d e/e p/p (dark champagne hidden by recessive yellow) and also tells me that apparently Parsnip (doe) is also C/c, a previously unknown fact, as her first litter (to a dove tan buck) was all dove and champagne. Yam is now in with Parsnip's daughter Lotus (dove tan), and Burdock (?). Now that I've pinned down Yam's genetics, I'm hoping to find out what's going on with Burdock. She's a pink-eyed cool beige color of some type. Very odd. Anyway, pics of the bubs tomorrow or Friday at the latest!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Very interesting. I'm about to breed two of the fawns from the same store Yam came from. I'm encouraged to see that you didn't have any brindle show up, so yam isn't an undermarked brindle. Very good new! Will you be trying to cross a baby back to get more fawns? I can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

And the photos! Though it's been impossibly hot (110 today, and cloudy), I got pictures of the little ones inside anyway.

First, the three pew bucks (sigh):

























Bright cham doe:









Bright cham buck:









Dark cham does:


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

They are adorable! I'm also thrilled to know that we were correct in the fawns being recessive yellow and not undermarked brindle. I'm so excited. I put two of my fawns together last night. They were gripping at first, but are sleeping together this morning.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

New photos! The kids are now at four weeks, so the bucks have been separated into their own tank. They've got some pretty serious marbles for four weeks, though, and will probably need to get split up individually pretty quickly. The does are still in with Parsnip, who insists on continuing to nurse them, even though they also eat mouse mix.

All four bucks:









The three PEW bucks:









The biggest PEW buck:









Cranberry, the keeper PEW buck:









The does:









Kumara, the pale champagne keeper doe:









Cranberry is to be paired with Vodka, my girlfriend's himi from Bella. Kumara is to replace her mother Parsnip in the breeding program, and possibly to test for absolute sure the RY-ness by breeding with Cranberry or her father Yam, and otherwise to spread more satin into my breeding program.


----------



## Sylviemouse (Jul 12, 2011)

Cute shinies!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

IDK L, I see brindling all over those darker babies, even on parsnip. Especially in the pic with the bucks, I see a bluish tinge across his flanks that could be a stripe. A good test would be to breed to a black self.
I love the PEWS, they are quite lovely in that coat quality.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice young mousies. I love those super long guard hairs on Kumara. She's really beautiful.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't know what it is that makes them so fluffy, that long guard hair thing, but it seems to be dominant. Yam is quite sleek and trim-furred, but all of Parsnip's babies have had those super-long guard hairs. *shrug* We'll see if Lotus and Kumara's babies have them, too.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Update on the fluffy, with yet more photos. I posted over in Variety ID, because this fluffiness is just getting out of hand. They'd been molting recently, and the does are all splotchy colored from it, but the bucks (particularly the pews) came in so very very fluffy. I'm glad we were already planning on keeping one of them.


























































Before the extras go to my snake ladies, anybody looking for fluff bucks in the US? They're not show-type by any means, but they've got the fluffy down pat. :?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They really are something to look at; I'm enjoying them all over again!


----------

